# My Copperhead Taking Shape!!



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats really exciting!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats awsome make sure u put up some pics as you get them- he sent me a email today letting me know he is ordering my gel coat, iam next up


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

what color are you powder coating the platform


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> what color are you powder coating the platform


Matte Black finish on the platform.
I would like to go the same with casting platform, grab bar, tiller extension, birdsall trolling motor mount. 

Thinking about the snow camo seadek for the platforms and back rest.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good! Black hull also?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet black is the new crome- iam going with the same on my platform, wheel and hopefully any and every thing that is bolted on


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks good! Black hull also?


Yes, black hull, inside two tones medium gray and light light gray that it's white.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like its going to be a real sharp head turner  kinda cool watching your baby being born


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! I like the color combo. With all that work on the other skiff you've earned this one. I wanna see the finished product, have you decided on power yet?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Eric.. Im sure your stoked!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Very nice! I like the color combo.  With all that work on the other skiff you've earned this one.  I wanna see the finished product, have you decided on power yet?



Everything is pointing toward a tiller 30hp four stroke tohatsu power trim n tilt.

And yes, extremely stoked!!
I can't take much more bass bank hopping much longer!! lol


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Good choice, I think tiller is the way to go on most small skiffs


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Very nice! I like the color combo.  With all that work on the other skiff you've earned this one.  I wanna see the finished product, have you decided on power yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THere u go....I'm glad u picked the right motor. I love those hatsu 30hp 4-stroke EFI with tilt and trim... [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > Very nice! I like the color combo.  With all that work on the other skiff you've earned this one.  I wanna see the finished product, have you decided on power yet?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 should be an excellent choice in power    the other motor you might consider would be the tohatsu 40 hp direct injected 2 smoke   bet that would be a fast copperhead   

so why you still bank hopping? sell all your boats already?  :-?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats bro...Im sure your cant wait


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > Very nice! I like the color combo.  With all that work on the other skiff you've earned this one.  I wanna see the finished product, have you decided on power yet?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Still have the project pro-sports tri-hull.
It just needs to be wired, non-skid the floor of the cockpit as the decks are already done, and hang the motor on.
I have just been so busy with work, customer cars, friends cars, that I haven't had any time to work on it at all. 
I plan on doing it soon though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got back from Ankona!
Went to drop off the cash for the outboard and to sell my trailer.

Here are a few pics I snapped away.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks great when do you expect it done


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> looks great when do you expect it done



He's placing the order for the outboard and trailer on Monday.
He said the outboard should be in by Wednesday or Thursday so it should be good to pick up by the weekend. 
So hopefully if all goes as planned, I'll be in Flamingo during the week!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see this thing done! Again, sick skiff!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > looks great when do you expect it done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so what have you officially decided on as far as power goes? and you know i'm gonna ask but what trailer you going with too?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

THAT is sweet!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > looks great when do you expect it done
> >
> >
> >
> ...



30hp 4 stroke 'Hatsu power trim and tilt.
And going with the Float-On aluminum trailer.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And thanks guys!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool dude  i know your excited   bet the end of the week wont get here fast enough huh ??  ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome! Give me a shout when you get up this way next week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awesome! Give me a shout when you get up this way next week.



PM your number and I'll hit you up later in the week!
I would love to splash it up that way!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

your boat looks great congrats


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

how long was the actual build process?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> how long was the actual build process?


PM Sent!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Apparently 30 Tohatsu is on back order.
So I believe I'm going with the same motor just Nissan.
:'( :-[


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that stinks, the honda 4 strokes are supose to be one of the lightest motors in its class not sure about the price diff between the two


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

any idea how long they will be on back order


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> any idea how long they will be on back order


He said a few weeks.

I'm not a fan of the Honda's.
I would love a Yamaha but they don't make a 30.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I would love a Yamaha but they don't make a 30.


So...get a 40 ;D

Still coming to Tampa?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah that 40 will make you a very happy man


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

slap an e-tec on it. I have a 30 on an IPB 16 and the torque that little motor make is insane.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to stay in the price range. $3400. And too late now, already ordered the Nissan.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I cant wait to see the final product!! It would be a perfect boat for the Panama City area. I plan on getting a Copperhead in the next year or so. Got a baby on the way, so I gotta finish up the project I started first.


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

30 hp e-tec was 3399. I was going to get a tohatsu 40 hp TLDI, but there are no dealers or service centers around here so since I already had a larger E-tec I figured what the hell. Your skiff looks badazz. Mel looks busy, that is good. Small boat market is really picking up.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> 30 hp e-tec was 3399. I was going to get a tohatsu 40 hp TLDI, but there are no dealers or service centers  around here so since I already had a larger E-tec I figured what the hell. Your skiff looks badazz. Mel looks busy, that is good. Small boat market is really picking up.


you wont need a service center  those motors run like a mo fro  ;D


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

I really never considered a tohatsu until I started looking at skiffs, they are not that popular over here. I would say the majority of the boats in my area run yami's. I had to be different. I wish you luck with your new skiff and motor. hope you tear the fish up.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Status??? I wanna see!!!!!!! [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

havent heard from stra8 so he's either out sleeping on it or camped out at mels door step waiting for business to open  ;D hopefully this week another one will pop out of mels oven and get eric floating again ;D i personally am as excited as he is..... well maybe almost ;D but i'm really considering one of these rigs in the future so i want as much feedback as possible from owners plus i've been in erics shoes way too many times so i know what it's like when your about to take delievery of your new toy/baby


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Status??? I wanna see!!!!!!! [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]



Still waiting!!
I haven't spoke to Mel since Friday. 
I didn't want to bother him over the weekend so I will give him a call after the Marlins game.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet boat that motor looks great on it


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! That is one sweet boat!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Will someone move that black boat out of the way so I can see more pix of that beautiful boat in the background... LOL ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gonna miss yer bass bank reports :'(
Congrats on a beauty of a boat!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

She's soo purdy! Congrats! Now go slime her with all the species we know and love!

Edit: that trailer is pretty spiffy too!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice boat! Bring it out to the tournament.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Meet me in North Bay tomorrow afternoon. Tarpon are on FIRE....


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

thats hot! Congrats.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

back in black!!


What beautiful skiff..given the amount of time you put in the tri-hull / Johnson skiff, I'd say you earned this beauty! Cheers! now let's see some reports out of that sweet boat


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm so stoked to pick it up!



> Very nice boat! Bring it out to the tournament.


I will do for sure. 
I was talking to Frank (Hilrod) about that the other day. 



> Meet me in North Bay tomorrow afternoon.  Tarpon are on FIRE....



I would love to.
I will call Mel first thing in the morning to see if it's ready for pick up.
I know he told me I would have to take it back up for the poling platform in about a week. 



Also, I want to powder coat the grab bar matte black also.
It's standing out like a sore thumb to me in the pictures! lol


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice. Congrats. Bisc Bay Sunday?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice. Congrats. Bisc Bay Sunday?


More than likely!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Also, I want to powder coat the grab bar matte black also.
> It's standing out like a sore thumb to me in the pictures! lol


Matte black looks nice, but I'm sure you're aware it won't feel so great on a typical summer day down there. I hope you wrap it after it's coated(for you hand's sake).


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Also, I want to powder coat the grab bar matte black also.
> > It's standing out like a sore thumb to me in the pictures! lol
> 
> 
> Matte black looks nice, but I'm sure you're aware it won't feel so great on a typical summer day down there. I hope you wrap it after it's coated(for you hand's sake).


Good point!
I'll figure out a way to wrap it!
I wonder if they can make a Sea Dek Grip somehow?
Maybe little strips?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Fizik-BT01A10014-Bicycle-Bar-Tape/dp/B000N0SQKI


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

A nice way to wrap...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1270306713/15#16


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

So how was the drive South?


----------



## AJB (Oct 10, 2009)

The boat looks AWESOME!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Str....way to bring it strong man! I know, as well as everyone else, how forward you've been looking to getting it....congrats!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

He got one bad machine! I met him up there this afternoon to see a finished copperhead and I was very impressed.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

who wants to bet he calls in sick on monday but really takes his boat out   ;D nice looking machine eric   i'm seriously thinking about calling mel to get on his "list"


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm on 95 south right now. 
Fished around round island for about an hour. Got a few eats but nothing stuck. Planned on hitting the bay tomorrow but weather reports are horrible.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

ok, where are the "action shots"? I'm ready for some more boat pron of this black mamba..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations buddy on a beautiful boat. You've worked hard now hopefully you will get some time to use it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Where's the pics? Seems taking forever! ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

He is idling in circles for 10 hours, breaking in the motor! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol.

I'm at about 2.5 hours right now on the motor.
I finally was able to open it up at no longer than a minute at a time.
Feels great. 
It was porpoising a bit when I was going with the wind with three people on board, but it's hard to play with the trim since the switch is on the side of the motor while hauling ass. 

I can't wait to get the poling platform on there.

I also want to do a few things to it myself.
Possibly be painting the locker box myself, making custom decals for the skiff, maybe doing the non-skid in gray. 





I haven't got any action shots, cause quite frankly, there hasn't been any action....lol

We leave to the lower keys tonight and won't be back till Sunday night, so I hope to get some good action shots then!!

Then the boat will be going back up to Ft. Pierce to finish the rigging.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure you'll want to add your own touches here and there but it looks really sharp as is. Go slime it up a bit before worrying too much about the rest of it. After more time in it you'll know better what you really want/need anyway. Looking forward to the report when you get back. Have a blast and congrat's.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking boat. I got mine early January when the weather was really miserable here in Texas. I have since been out in on several two to four day fishing trips. I am very pleased with it as I am certain you will be with yours. I added few extras which really added to the convenience of operation. Good luck with it and hope you catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

we need pics stra8.... lots of pics [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] inside , outside, and everything inbetween  ;D best to take it easy on the mods you know? give it some thought cause once you start drilling holes and such your kinda committed  if you change your mind you'll be back to sanding glass  have fun and catch a bunch


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

First off, boat looks PERFECT. That black is great looking. If I was going to get into a Copperhead, that would be my color!



> lol.
> It was porpoising a bit when I was going with the wind with three people on board, but it's hard to play with the trim since the switch is on the side of the motor while hauling ass.


Second off, what about getting some electric trim tabs? Those would eliminate the porpoising and allow you to adjust the ride for all conditions.

Dude...I'm pissed you didn't come to Tampa!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will take pics in and out once it's done being rigged.

I'm going to rebuff the boat and seal it with some glaze soon, because I'm just a neat freak about that kind of stuff.

I'm not going to go into drilling stuff all over the boat just yet.

I do want to switch the drain plug on the transom to the stainless kind that have the o-ring.

I would like to get a Garmin 540s and mount it on the center console.

Mel said he could wire me up a new trim switch as well to control the trim and tilt while I'm riding. 

But for sure on my to do list, I have to paint the rear locker box the same medium gray that the cockpit walls are, rebuff out the hull sides, and eventually sand and change the non-skid style and possibly color. 



I'm not expecting much from this trip to the keys because the forecast is calling for some major winds.
I'm sure the boat will stay on the trailer most of the trip.

The forecast is showing some hope for Saturday and Sunday.
Maybe I will log some hours on it then!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On our way down to Cudjoe Key, we decided to stop at Jewfish Creek and launch the Copperhead. We put 50
minutes on the motor, and about 30 minutes fishing.
I just poled around when we found a nice lat sheltered from the wind. My buddy caught two nice big grovers on a mirrodine. 

Let's hope for this wind to calm down! 
It's blowing insanely down here!!


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Boat is sick. Looks like it was worth the wait!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

been able to make any high speed test runs yet?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is that ramp at? It looks beautiful!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes I have been able to do some runs. It runs good just porpoises sometimes. I assume having the gas tank and battery in the back. Itll have an aluminum gas tank installed upfront when I drop it back off at ankona.


That boat ramp is on the southern end of the 7 mile bridge on the gulf side.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if you can, try to make out to Content Keys. Should be able to find some relaxed bonefish out there and of course permit and tarpon too along the channel edges. I would image there should be a number of tarpon around the bridges right now though. btw, boat looks even better in the water.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

damn your copperhead looks alot better with Nissan 30hp motor... do u have a tilt and trim switch on your grab bar? Get a Black strong arm tiller extension!

Your skiff looks awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have the switch yet, but i definitely need a switch. 

We poled some flats and spooked two schools of big bones. Without a platform we weren't able to see them till it was too late.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## AJB (Oct 10, 2009)

The boat looks awesome! I will love to see it one day. Are you fishing Ticos tourney?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Some pics from the last 5 days in the keys.












































































I would like to fish the tourney, I just have to see when I will be taking the skiff back up to Mel to finish it up.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

if you cant fish, come down anyway for a beer or two.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Come and hangout with us! buy a raffle ticket and you could take home an NMZ!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great pictures. The boat looks perfect.


----------



## CaptNauti (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Str8.......awesome job on the re-build!! I gotta ask....where did you get that little console? I'm in dire need of one just like that. Been looking around, but haven't found one I liked. That's the perfect size....did you custom make it?? Gotta get me one.........

Thanks.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Hey Str8.......awesome job on the re-build!!  I gotta ask....where did you get that little console?  I'm in dire need of one just like that.  Been looking around, but haven't found one I liked.  That's the perfect size....did you custom make it??  Gotta get me one.........
> 
> Thanks.



Capt. I think you have this confused with his older boat rebuilds. This is a brand new Copperhead by Ankona. As for the console it was also provided by Ankona, if you email or call Mel I'm sure he can help you out with one.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The boat is beautiful! Love the Ankona Tiller 
Console...Very cool!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!


I DEFINITELY need a tiller extension ASAP.
It was brutal running into a 20mph wind with a storm approaching for 7 miles. 
My arm was dead! lol


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

why no poling platform??


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Go to Page 4 of this topic... mid way down...



> I know he told me I would have to take it back up for the poling platform in about a week.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

boat looks great!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok so whats it gonna take to get you to post those high speed numbers?  i'd like some average speed numbers as well as ideal conditions numbers too when you get you get a chance  thank you sir


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice rig.
He'll want that motor to get broken in first SouthBoundChicken...  I would anyways...


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

What a beautiful looking boat. The trailer is awesome too. Congrats dude!


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice i got a SUV thats waiting for an engine up with Mel great guy he does a tremendous job


> Just got this update from Mel over at Ankona!
> Looks to be completed by the end of the week. Then depending on how long it takes to fab and powder coat the poling platform, it should be in my possession shortly!
> 
> Still need to order the outboard too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So today, I fished the Julian A. Guas Fishing Tournament down in Homestead Bayfront Park with Frank (forum member Hilrod).

The weather was absolutely terrible!
Wind was blowing, and the bay had to be easily a 2.5' chop.
It was brutal out there. 
We fished a few spots trying to find shelter from the wind and waves but it wasn't too easy.
The sheltered spots hosted no fish.
We managed a bunch of jacks and snaps. 

So after making our way back into the weigh-in/food/Gheenoe Display area, I spoke to Bob of Strongarm Products.
I spoke to him about purchasing a tiller extension from him when I brought the boat back down from Ankona. 
After checking out the Gheenoe's and such, I then went to purchase a raffle ticket for the NMZ they were raffling off. 

I noticed they had a bunch of other items being raffled off, so I purchased two tickets for that as well.
I wanted some Marlins tickets they were raffling.

Midway through the raffle deal, they bring out a Strongarm tiller extension.
I was hoping they would call my number. 
But I was quickly saddened that they had called another number. 
I noticed the winner was drabbed out in Pathfinder gear.

Just after, another item was up for raffle.
This was something made of starboard?
A cutting board? or bar or something? 

Well, sure enough, I won that item.
So, I decided to walk over to the guy who won the Tiller Extension and asked if he wanted to trade.
Before I could finish my sentence he was handing me the Strongarm Tiller Extension and replying that he had no use for it whatsoever. 
So the deal was done!

I got myself a new toy for my skiff!!

Strongarm Tiller Extension!!!


















I need to install it properly.
It has a little jiggle as Bob said it might on my outboard.
He told me if that's the case he will have it machined to fit perfectly, or I can just use some tennis racket grip tape to beef up the the handle on the stock tiller so that the extension clamps on better. 


Although the conditions were terrible, the tournament was a success. 
I enjoyed meeting several forum members and just hanging out.
The raffle was very fun.
I'm amazed by the amount of boats that participated (I believe it was 83?).
It definitely had a great turnout, greast atmosphere, and just overall fun.
Too bad the conditions weren't better, but somehow, some people still managed to find the fish!

Congratulations to Alonzo (forum member gettinitdone) for landing a 12.5lb 31" bone fish to seal the deal!



Also seeing two white 4x4 F250s slide into the water at the ramp. 


.










I also won some random cup holders made by Skinny Water Products in the raffle.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that thing is sweet nice work


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to finally meet ya str8. Glad the trade worked out. I agree with the weather, It sure was pumpn'. That tiller will make a difference in running your rig, No more reaching back. Enjoy and lets get out on the water to redeem ourselves.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Eric glad you went over and offered him the trade! Dacuban1 text me i lost your number lets get out and fish! 

Alonzo


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well thats awesome you won something and were able to trade it for something you actually needed, congrats  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for supporting my cause, we need to get together and fish on a better day.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good to finally meet ya str8. Glad the trade worked out. I agree with the weather, It sure was pumpn'. That tiller will make a difference in running your rig, No more reaching back. Enjoy and lets get out on the water to redeem ourselves.



Let me know, I'm always down to fish.
I made the trek to Flamingo yesterday for the Copperhead to see it's future home away from home (lol).
The conditions weren't ideal, but they were much more manageable than Saturday in the bay. 
The original plan was to fish Sunday also in SBB but I didn't want to be in those conditions for two days in a roll.
I guess my decision was smart, because my cousin and her husband sunk their Bonefisher out in Biscayne Bay yesterday. 
For there was too much water coming in, and the bilge pump couldn't handle it.
He had to run aground on a sand bar and wait for someone to come get them. 



In Flamingo, we poled a couple flats early on and spotted many redfish.
Bernard had two crush his fluke but couldn't get any to stick. 
We ended the day with 3 snook, and lost several other snook that didn't stick to the small MirrOdine with the tiny hooks they come with. 

My skiff should be going back to up Ankona tomorrow. 
Once it's ready, I hope for better conditions. 
I will be doing a LOT of fishing. 


This last week alone, I fished from Wednesday through Sunday. lol
Had many clean shots at bones and reds, with one bone eating and my buddy couldn't come tight on it to seal the deal. 
I will get a bone on my skiff in the near future!
I hope! lol


Also, speed numbers.

With three adults, fishing gear, 6 gallons of gas, safety gear, cooler loaded with ice, 30 water bottles and three pepsi cans(lol), the speed was 24.9 MPH.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Thank you for supporting my cause, we need to get together and fish on a better day.


Tico no need to thank us.. We should be thanking you! Looking forward to next years! 

Eric you have been putting in some work! It will all pay off...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fishing report? Bad ass pics bro!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

all the pictures are crap... well except for this one... LOL










;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> all the pictures are crap... well except for this one... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

not yet. sorry.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Funny this boat was suppose to be a christmas present and then Mel told us beginning of February and its the beginning of May! But i know for his work its worth the wait just waiting for the engine to come in cant wait!


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

that is a beautiful color on that boat dang!! 


>


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Fishing report? Bad ass pics bro!



Was down in 'mingo on Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. 
Sunday: Found some reds got some short strikes, saw some tarpon rolling with no luck, and managed to boat three snook and lose a bunch more.
Tuesday: Went back to the spot where we had got on the reds on Sunday and found more, and bigger ones. But the water was so murky it was hard sight casting to them, and we couldn't get any on blind casts. Did see big tarpon rolling and couldn't get em to eat a Skitterwalk, Saltwater Assassin paddle tail, live pinfish, or a MirrOdine. 
Went back to try and get some snook where they were holding on Sunday but they were no where in sight.
I assume the rain on Monday might have pushed them out because it was the same tide, but the water was murky and no snook in sight.
Managed to have one run my fly down as I was picking up to recast.
I just took the fly out of it's mouth on the pick up. :-/

Wednesday, aboard Alonzo's Maverick HPX Micro
Early on didn't find ANYTHING.
Ran miles and miles and miles till we came across some rat reds.
Alonzo(gettingitdone) had one eat an old rusty red fish toad and it broke the rusty hook. 
Had some clean shots on big fish and missed, but Alonzo managed to stick a nice one on spin at 9lbs. 

Today, Thursday aboard the Maverick HPX Micro: North Biscayne Bay tarpon outing.
We got about 13 fish in the air.
Alonzo stuck one, and his buddy Rey stuck one.
I couldn't manage to get one to stick long enough.
They were in the 70-90lb range. 
Jumped some bigguns in there as well. 

I think tomorrow I will not fish.
I need to do some work on a buddies truck for him, but I believe Saturday I will either be on the water, or up at Ankona if my platform has been powder coated.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

I think tomorrow you will fish again poon outing round 2!!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

You guys are fishing hard! Im pretty busy this month so probably wont be on the water much, but in a few weeks lets HOOK UP and get a few slams! Keep the reports coming though makes me feel like im out their..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## AJB (Oct 10, 2009)

The boat looks kick a$$. Those are some nice pics of the Poon.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!! Nice jump!![smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! that sucks!. Sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out. I would be pissed too.


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just bought the yellow demo boat from Mel. Having the same problem with platform. The platform he sent me was the wrong one and he's having trouble with his metal guy. I have spoke with him a couple times about it , we came to an agreement to just have a fabrication guy here in central florida custom build one since Mel is so busy. www.floridamarinefabricators.com. Mel is a great guy and the copperhead is probably one of the funniest boats i have fished in,but i do agree on some of your points.


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

correction www.floridattops.com


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> the copperhead is probably one of the funniest boats i have fished in,but


 :-? Funniest?


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

funnest.....early monday morning post. Not really adjusted from the weekend


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well this is the kind of feed back i'm looking for  not neccessarily what i was hoping to find but all i've been hearing about are the pro's of these boats and need to know the cons as well as i'm sitting on a fence as to what i'm gonna do in regards to my next boat :-/ i want all this bull chit resolved and a solution to these as well as other issues that pop up before i write mel a check . i was kinda wondering about the poling platform though cause the one he's offering does not look as good ( quality wise) as the one i can have made local so for that reason i would probably only be interested in the hull itself and not any extras i can do myself. good luck eric on getting these issues resolved .....


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Same thing with me mine was suppost to be completed in the beginning of february but still waiting


> Ok, I'm tired of this bull chit.
> I've been waiting on Mel to finish my skiff for weeks now.
> Beside the fact when I first placed the order for the skiff, I was assured it'll be ready for March 1st.
> I said it didn't matter because I wasn't going to be done with work till March 25th.
> ...


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I understand Eric's frustrations and welcome opportunities to improve our company and products.  I can take criticisms with no problem but I would at least like them to be accurate. 

Eric is correct about the delay in finishing his boat and getting all the welding (platform, gas tank, grab bar) done.  While we try very hard to adhere to our schedules,  there are some things that are simply out of our control.  The cold winter put a serious delay in our production schedule.  Even now, working 7 days a week, we are still behind.  The second item, our local 'welder' and forum member effectively disappeared on us leaving us hung out to dry for delivery of product, something else out of our control.  We've been scrambling to get another source for reliable welding, but in the meantime we've done what we could to get product delivered (and paid over market price I might add).

I thought I was very upfront with Eric about our welding problems and I can equivocally say I did not promise or assure him of a specific time to get the platforms delivered.  I did say I would do my best. Does anyone think we wouldn't do everything in our power not to have a Copperhead in Tico's tournament?  Good thing for Alonzo it wasn't . I don't think there is enough internet bandwidth to chronicle my past months experiences with welders.  Not being able to get the grab bar fabricated, we used the bar off our demo SUV so he could at least have something to use.  I just assumed we would make all cosmetic fixes to the console when we could get made exactly what he wanted.  Glad he likes it tho' after using it.

Those are the major things, but I would like to add that although there are 'things' he was billed for, we had to do an invoice for him to register his skiff.  The word here is _billed_.  Not _paid_.  Eric has not paid for any  of the items waiting to be finished like the platform, gas tank, nav lights, etc. (Nav lights include the white light on platform, uh, like why not done).

We'll iron out some rigging details like the rod racks (standard they are set up for spin, we have a different setup for fly; didn't know he wanted a fly setup).  Rear hatch latch?  Have to see it when it gets here.  Same setup has been used with boats going to TX, SC and NC with no problem.  For people that don't know I totaled by wife's car Feb 1 (and Ramlin trailer) on I-95 towing a Copperhead and the latch didn't come loose.
Dirty boat?  It was washed the morning of delivery but he failed to mention he was a few hours late for pickup.  It was just outside a shop door and yeah, probably had grinding dust on it from the days work.  I didn't think to wash it a 2nd time. 

Hey, we take our customers seriously and try to do our best.  I want to go fishing too, but not until we get caught up on our customer commitments.

Mel


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand both points, thought I would add mine to the list. 
When I ordered mine I was hoping to have it by New years, With this years cold weather it was late. At the time I was alittle upset, but never let it known. The cold even made for a delay in My Carbon Marine extention. 
When I picked up my boat and actually fished it, then I realized the wait was so worth it. Even if it would of taken a few more months still would of been worth the wait. Yes there may be some minor fit and finishes with my skiff (minor), when you think about it where can you get a skiff that even comes close to this skiff in this price range. 
I added a few options like trolling motor, tabs, rear live well,three colors and could go on. Mel did these option much cheaper than I could find for the parts alone. Not to mention rigging and hardware at no cost to me. You are getting a built to order skiff, built for your personal needs(this is fun picking out what you want). All for much less then anywhere I found.
I can't wait for a new deck layout with a forward release well, cause I will be on the top of the list to get another copperhead.  Mel will have my boat for acouple more things I would like to add next week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I understand Eric's frustrations and welcome opportunities to improve our company and products.  I can take criticisms with no problem but I would at least like them to be accurate.
> 
> Eric is correct about the delay in finishing his boat and getting all the welding (platform, gas tank, grab bar) done.  While we try very hard to adhere to our schedules,  there are some things that are simply out of our control.  The cold winter put a serious delay in our production schedule.  Even now, working 7 days a week, we are still behind.  The second item, our local 'welder' and forum member effectively disappeared on us leaving us hung out to dry for delivery of product, something else out of our control.  We've been scrambling to get another source for reliable welding, but in the meantime we've done what we could to get product delivered (and paid over market price I might add).
> 
> ...



You are correct. 
The remainder of the cost has not been paid.
I did offer to pay you upon pick up, and you told me there was no need to pay for you guys had not done those things yet. 
The cash has been stored away since February. 
I completely understand about the welder problems. 
I have a hard time finding an aluminum welder myself for I have been searching for years since the last guy who did welding for me got out of the trade years ago. 
But things like bilge pump, nav lights, that could possibly have been done, that weren't. 

I have been fishing for weeks without a bilge pump.
I can't fish sunrise or sunset because there's no nav lights. 
I have taken it all in stride without any complaints.
I know shit happens. 
But to see another skiff built after completed fully with the components mine is lacking before my boat got finished was just frustrating to say the very least. 

I have to spend $60 in gas and about $24 in tolls each trip up (hauling the rig one way and going without the rig the other way).

So I still have to pay about $168 to make the trek back up to drop it off then back to pick it up.

Not to mention the $20 spent at the necessary stop at Sonic.  
(We always eat there every chance we get since there's none anywhere near Miami. lol)

By the way, I get nothing but compliments on the skiff anywhere it goes.
Several people have assumed it was a Terrapin until I corrected them. 
The only person that recognized it as a Copperhead was Capt. Bob Lemay. 

I want one of those Copperhead decals like the one on the bulkhead for my rear window of my truck if that's alright. 

I got the decals for the hull side being made. 

Like I stated before, I couldn't be happier with the skiff itself and it's performance.
It's just the things I mentioned.
I never mentioned anything because I knew the skiff wasn't done.
So I was certain you guys will address the little details upon it's final inspection before delivery. 

The only thing that really bothered me is the fact another skiff after mine got completed with all the components mine is lacking, and I have been busting my ass trying to fish out of mine like this. 
And the lack of communication this past week. 

I was approached by several members of the Gheenoe Army about my Copperhead at Tico's tournament.
They mentioned they were looking to upgrade skiffs, and were interested in the Copperhead.
I said nothing but great things about the skiff, because I dont think there's any negatives really.

Now, I have several witnesses plus the war wounds of the rear hatch blowing open. 
But I was thinking that it can possibly be that there's nothing in the locker box.
It's just empty.
I haven't stored anything in there for two reasons.
One, it had blown open on me on the way back down to Miami from Ft. Pierce.
I first assumed I must have not latched it properly.
But I have since always made sure to latch it before going anywhere.

Second, the fact that the skiff right now is stern heavy having nothing to counter weight the weight of the outboard, 6 gallons of gas, battery, and myself. 
I have stored everything upfront in the compartment. 

So maybe since the locker box itself isn't secured down, just being held in place by the hatch and the small tabs that were installed to keep it in place.
I assume it probably will bounce easily if going over a bump or pot hole, causing the latch to come loose and blow the hatch open?

Just a theory?

I have tried opening the hatch with the latch closed.
And it pulls up the locker box and causes the latch to open up. 

Regardless, there's a chip in the gelcoat with some exposed fibers.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

[/quote]

I have taken it all in stride without any complaints.

[/quote]


;D Really? I couldn't tell


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have taken it all in stride without any complaints.

[/quote]


;D Really? I couldn't tell[/quote]

I meant until last night.....lol
I was just really frustrated about the situation.
Although it has taken long, it still is a great deal.
Mel didn't charge for rigging, or a battery, and it was there when I went to pick it up.

Rigging fee's or battery and other things weren't ever mentioned.
He gave me the outboard much cheaper than anywhere I found.
I'm sorry for blurting out my frustrations,.
I guess the pro's should outweigh the cons.
I'm sure there will be a solution to the minor things I mentioned. 

I'm just a bit anxious to get the skiff completed so I can tear up some tailers.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well i must say it's nice to hear from mel regarding some of these issues as i feel they are valid on the other hand i also understand that when your building a " built to order boat" and you start placing time constraints on it due to vacations and fishing tourney's the anxiety levels can some time peak but considering the circumstances things like gel coat chips due to a misaligned clasp should be covered under warranty :. the platform issue though ... and mel if your reading.... i got a guy up here in jax that says he can hook you up on a production type basis concerning your poling platforms and anyone who knows me knows how picky i am and he's passed my test  send me a pm for his info if you wish.... good luck getting this stuff squared away as i'm still holding out hope that one day soon me and mel might be able to due some business


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Eric,

Please don't infer that another customer's boat was delivered complete before yours. We're still waiting on product to finish that boat. Its a west coast boat that Ron at the Skiff Shop will already be adding some nice custom touches. Its like a rolling working platform, while waiting on product, Ron can get the skiff in his shop and be working on the additions. And it will all come together at the same time.

M


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to see things getting cleared up Mel is a good guy and builds a sweet skiff!! Maybe if I upgrade my Micro ill get a Copperhead to replace it! 

P.S- Mel I dont think the Copperhead would have helped Eric in the tourney!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

glad to hear everything is getting resolved one way or another. I had a feeling it was. Nothing but good things about Ankona!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread resulted in my researching my files to see how long it took to take delivery of my Texas Copperhead after placing the order. I found copy of a letter dated 08/31/2009 in which I placed the initial order. When it was finished I drove from South Central Texas (1,296 miles one way) to pick the boat up. Shipping would have deen easier, but I wanted to try out your fishing. Instead everything was frozen in early January when the boat was ready. Yes, there are a couple things I would have done differently, but I will make those changes myself. Now, with the skiff in the water, It was worth the wait. Dealing with any "built to order item", delays are to be expected, Many of the peripherals are different. I suspect everyone gets anxious for that new boat. I damn sure did. Again, mine was well worth the wait. And, after having dealt with Ankona, and Mel, I believe you will find they have their customers' best interest foremost in their minds. Good luck, and I feel you will find all works out to your satisfaction. Enjoy your new Ankona. I sure have. One other point, I am probably much older than most other memebers of this board. With that age comes patience. They are truely a virture, I have found with patience, and realizing one cannot control the uncontrolable, you will exit a situation feeling much better about it and not allowing it to elevate your blood pressure. Enjoy, you will find you have gotten a fine skiff.

[smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> This thread resulted in my researching my files to see how long it took to take delivery of my Texas Copperhead after placing the order.  I found copy of a letter dated 08/31/2009 in which I placed the initial order.  When it was finished I drove from South Central Texas (1,296 miles one way) to pick the boat up.  Shipping would have deen easier, but I wanted to try out your fishing.  Instead everything was frozen in early January when the boat was ready.  Yes, there are a couple things I would have done differently, but I will make those changes myself.  Now, with the skiff in the water, It was worth the wait.  Dealing with any "built to order item", delays are to be expected, Many of the peripherals are different.  I suspect  everyone gets anxious for that new boat.  I damn sure did.  Again, mine was well worth the wait.  And, after having dealt with Ankona, and Mel, I believe you will find they have their customers' best interest foremost in their minds.  Good luck, and I feel you will find all works out to your satisfaction.  Enjoy your new Ankona.  I sure have.  One other point, I am probably much older than most other memebers of this board.  With that age comes patience.  They are truely a virture, I have found with patience, and realizing one cannot control the uncontrolable, you will exit a situation feeling much better about it and not allowing it to elevate your blood pressure.  Enjoy, you will find you have gotten a fine skiff.
> 
> [smiley=2cents.gif]



I love the skiff.
I never said anything bad about the skiff it self. Just the thing wth the rod racks and the locker box. 
I don't care that it's taken so long.
As long as it gets done. 
That's what I'm getting at.
It has already taken this long, so why get mad about it now.
It's that it felt as if my calls were being dodged.
I first assumed Mel was just too busy around the shop.
But then when I saw the other skiff with poling platform and gas tank (components that have held up the completion of my skiff) I just figured he was dodging my calls. 
And everyone boosting me up to make me more mad and constantly telling me to write about it on the forum.


I know how stuff is.
I do work for customers and get delays all the time.
If someone tells someone a date for the job to be done, and it's not, it makes the customer anxious.
If the original due date was set months later, it wouldn't be so bad on said customer.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure if I have posted speed numbers.

I haven't tried WOT with two people or solo yet.
three Adults over 200lbs, all gear and 6 gallons of gas was 24.9mph at WOT.

Two of us I was cruising at 26mph in a 1' chop.
I assume that once I tab it out, I can prolly hit 30 easily. 
Right now two people it porpoises a lot when I gun it since it's stern heavy right now. 
There's a good cruise speed with two people that it wont porpoise and I haven't checked the speed there. 

I haven't really tried getting the speed numbers because it's not complete yet, so these numbers can sway differently once it is.
I assume the gas tank being upfront instead of the rear will help it stop porpoising.
More gallons of gas on board might slow it down as well. 

I have only noticed the speeds so far while looking at my Navionics APP on my iPhone to see where I was going and noticed the speed on the top corner.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > This thread resulted in my researching my files to see how long it took to take delivery of my Texas Copperhead after placing the order.  I found copy of a letter dated 08/31/2009 in which I placed the initial order.  When it was finished I drove from South Central Texas (1,296 miles one way) to pick the boat up.  Shipping would have deen easier, but I wanted to try out your fishing.  Instead everything was frozen in early January when the boat was ready.  Yes, there are a couple things I would have done differently, but I will make those changes myself.  Now, with the skiff in the water, It was worth the wait.  Dealing with any "built to order item", delays are to be expected, Many of the peripherals are different.  I suspect  everyone gets anxious for that new boat.  I damn sure did.  Again, mine was well worth the wait.  And, after having dealt with Ankona, and Mel, I believe you will find they have their customers' best interest foremost in their minds.  Good luck, and I feel you will find all works out to your satisfaction.  Enjoy your new Ankona.  I sure have.  One other point, I am probably much older than most other memebers of this board.  With that age comes patience.  They are truely a virture, I have found with patience, and realizing one cannot control the uncontrolable, you will exit a situation feeling much better about it and not allowing it to elevate your blood pressure.  Enjoy, you will find you have gotten a fine skiff.
> >
> > [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> ...


It's a catch 22.  If your working weekends to deliver product, it's self defeating to answer the phone.   Theoretically before 8AM, after 5PM and weekends are "after hours". If the time is spent on the phone then no work gets done. 

Ankona runs a lean operation to give the best possible product and the best possible price.  Any change at this time would effect one or both.

but as always, that's just my .000000000001/2 sense.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds as though the issues are nearly resolved.  That is a good thing.  

You mentioned tabs, got to have them.  I am experimenting to find the best prop option for my use.  I think you may be reading it, if not keep look out on the prop forum.  I plan to have it done by the weekend.  Maybe it will help and save searching for you.  Get you going quicker. Advice I got from the Skiff Shop has helped me a bunch.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Sounds as though the issues are nearly resolved.  That is a good thing.
> 
> You mentioned tabs, got to have them.  I am experimenting to find the best prop option for my use.  I think you may be reading it, if not keep look out on the prop forum.  I plan to have it done by the weekend.  Maybe it will help and save searching for you.  Get you going quicker.  Advice I got from the Skiff Shop has helped me a bunch.


That's not completely true but I will admit it's the quick fix for the heavier motor with no weight forward. Any boat shorter than say 18 (nominal) feet is subject to issues with weight distribution. A manufacturer designs a boat that's balanced but the customer has his (or her ) own idea of how they want the boat. Then it's just a matter of shifting and adjusting to make it perform to it's potential with the customer's perception in mind. 

This thread was brought to my attention but normally don't have time to monitor these posts. I'm hesitant to post specific set up details for Ankona in threads because the subtle details that make the suggestions effective get lost in the discussion. Also, no two of these boats are identical so it would be easy to get the subtleties up out of context. 

If you would like to address your specific set up, please feel free to contact me through The Skiff Shop ([email protected]).

CR/TSS


----------



## out2fish (Oct 21, 2009)

Mel keep up the good work and dont let one loose apple b####h his way


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

isnt the copperhead rated for a 50 hp max ? :-/ sounds like the 30 hp motors move it along pretty good but i'm thinking about the 40 hp hatsu on mine when i get around to placing an order  nothin' but prop baby ........  ;D


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Skiffshop, I think you took me literaly on the "Got to have 'em". Over the last 40 years I've run a lot of different flats boats and scooters over here. Never one this small, never one with trim tabs. Generally engine power and a power tilt/trim took care of it. After having them (trim tabs) I won't own another boat without them. BTW as I write this I have two props similar to the ones you suggested on the Prop Thread. [smiley=dankk2.gif] Got them from a shop here (South Texas Coast). The guy there suggested about the same as you did. So, later this evening I will try them and post the results.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got back down to Miami from dropping off the skiff.
Mel said he's going to take care of the issues. 
He's going ahead and putting the rod tubes in to fix the issue of the fly rods. 
I hope to have it back in my possession in a few days.
The weather is heating up, and so is the fishing!

Also once I get it back, I need to see if I can take it down to Bob from Strongarm Products to install the Tiller Extension. 

I have tried but it has a little wobble to it. 
He had told me that it might, and if it did, to take it to him and he'll take care of it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Hey Mel, I understand and share your plight with the welder. Mine is very good, but on occasion he decides to take a week off "like this one" and I am waiting for product as well. So I am putting out fires of my own, but if they want it wright sometimes they just need to be patient and we as business owners will make it worth the wait. Keep up the good work, you make a product worth waiting for.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey Mel, I understand and share your plight with the welder. Mine is very good, but on occasion he decides to take a week off "like this one" and I am waiting for product as well. So I am putting out fires of my own, but if they want it wright sometimes they just need to be patient and we as business owners will make it worth the wait. Keep up the good work, you make a product worth waiting for.


So do you think you'll have a chance to check out that tiller extension?
I'll swing by once I pick up the skiff from Mel.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Sure give me a call after you have the boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

west palm rest stop southbound.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice platform glad you guys got it worked out


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok you got that platform, now no "unstable platform" excuses for spooking fish ;D, I am ready to see some slime pics in that skiff., 
Gratz on a complete skiff!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a nice platform! How'd the fishing turn out?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Ok you got that platform, now no "unstable platform" excuses for spooking fish ;D, I am ready to see some slime pics in that skiff.,
> Gratz on a complete skiff!



lol!
The "unstable platform" wasn't an excuse for spooking fish.
It was just a fact that made poling a real pain in the ass.
Working harder to accomplish the job.
The fish were spooked because we couldn't see them until we were on top of them.

I'm not very good at this "blind casting" thing.
And fishing murky water.
I rather sight cast to a fish we spot before it spots us.
No platform made that almost impossible.
The only red I caught was blind casting into sand patches. lol


But anyway, we fished Round Island area today.
We saw multiple snook, with one easily around 20lbs that spooked as we pooled within casting range.
We were extremely quiet but it must have seen us or something.
It darted off the flat faster than a bonefish would have.
We saw several others that spooked just as easy as well.
Except for one snook.
Finally, we found some nice clean water and spotted a snook across the flat and my friend Chris made the cast. 
But his cast was just off to the side, and the snook didn't even see it and moved on.

We saw several reds.
Some spooked, others didn't.
The ones that didn't spook didn't seem to like what we had to offer(New Penny Gulp Jerkbait).


He did manage to get a couple keeper trout that were released to see another day, or another boat...lol



























But anyway, I'm going to make a new thread now, because this was a process of while it was being built thread.
And I will like the debacle that went on a couple pages ago to hide out in the bowels of the forum. lol


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

hell! there probably post spawn or some nonsense like that but you got my kinda style congrats those are some nice trout congrats! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

